# OEM HID ballast mounting locations



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

If you are looking for an alternative location for your aftermarket ballasts, here's where they go on the 2004+ w/ the HID option:
passenger side below headlight (vertical mount):








driver's side above horns (vertical mount):










_Modified by gt2437 at 9:35 AM 2-16-2005_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

Thanks for the post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I'll be relocating mine soon. 
What do we need to remove to have access to those areas?


_Modified by Lorem at 3:16 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Thanks for the post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I'll be relocating mine soon. 
What do we need to remove to have access to those areas?











just have to make yours look nice and pretty like mine....























The Front clip will have to come off. (bumper and fenders as one unit, and inner fenders, lower trim plate below 'S' bumper)


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

It's naked







.








I guess the best time to relocate my ballast would be during the FMIC install


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_It's naked







.








I guess the best time to relocate my ballast would be during the FMIC install

















here's a couple more shots:


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

I want a shaved hood


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (18TurboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18TurboS* »_I want a shaved hood









Shaved hood definately look sweet. Especially on a Turbo S. There are just too many round things looking at the car from front (turn signals/fogs+emblem)... emblem must go!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

So you finally figured out how to get these installed and working properly??


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (Pelican18TQA4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_So you finally figured out how to get these installed and working properly??

yep! Went through PG Performance for custom harnesses to have manual height adjustment (avoid the leveling sensors in the doors) using the euro HID leveler dash switch. Also will be hooking up the city lights to the running lights.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

Two questions:
How much for the entire set-up

Why can't you just remove the front bumper cover rather than the entire front clip????


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_Two questions:
How much for the entire set-up

Why can't you just remove the front bumper cover rather than the entire front clip????

well as for price, let's just say it's well worth the $600 option. It's not worth doing a retro-fit, as the cost is too much IMO. I already invested in the parts and spent more then I originally wanted and then I needed the harnesses made up custom, so I didn't have to go any farther w/ having to get the sensors in the doors and the wiring for them.
If you are really interested, call PG Performance. They can sell a whole package w/ the euro code HID's.

As for the bumper removal:
There are four plates (pressure plates as I call them as w/ several screws they evenly distribute pressure on the seam) that hold the bumpers to the fenders (two on each side, one on each seam). 
The two plates and (3) torx screws each that are on the seam between the wheel well opening and the headlight are very easy to access -- once the fender liner is pulled back or removed. 
However, the other two smaller plates and (2) torx screws each holding the bumper to the fenders (on the seam between the headlight and the hood) are not accessible w/ the bumper on the car. Which means the front clip has to come off as once piece. Let me know if that makes any sense at all.










_Modified by gt2437 at 2:54 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

Yep!
I was just wondering because I was thinking of taking the front bumper cover off 
to get the intercooler out so I could rinse it out with gas and get the oil out of it.
Looks like a PITA.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_Yep!
I was just wondering because I was thinking of taking the front bumper cover off 
to get the intercooler out so I could rinse it out with gas and get the oil out of it.
Looks like a PITA.

it is. I would recommend picking up some torx sockets, as I just use a little dinky fold up torx tool (w/ 8 sizes) that definitely slows me down.
I take my time with it and remove each front wheel separately to remove the fender liners and the 5-6 bolts holding the back and top of the fender in place. I then put the wheels back on since I will be working w/ it like this for at least a few weekends -- and I don't have jack stands anymore.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

you rock man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








im jelous of ur hid's


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_you rock man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








im jelous of ur hid's

thanks








hopefully I will have it all together soon.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

Any pics of the final product, Ive never seen OEM HIDS on a us spec NB


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (Impeccable)*

The OEM Bi-Xenons look very similar to the standard Halogen lights. The main visual differences are the ribbing on the inside of the headlight and the size of the projector lense.
Here's a far away shot:








And an up close shot:








Mine were the $600 factory option, well worth it in my opinion!!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you think dealership sells them for $600 as a part only or that price is for an option only?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID ballast mounting locations (gt2437)*

On a unrelated note I thank you for posting pictures, because I was just about to ask to see where your core support was notched out.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

The dealership sells them for about $600 *per headlight*...not a cheap replacement part!!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_









Even after all these years, your NB is still the sweetest one around IMO. Very OEM looking mods, not mention it's all but a sleeper.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

thx! it's still alive and kickin' lol


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (gt2437)*

gt2437 is the shiznit! Thanks for posting those mounting points. How hard is it just to remove the front clip? I've got a 2001 Sport & need to mount the ballast better. Plus, I might do some custom stuff to my ABD bumper & mount the foglights. Would be easier if the clip was off the car. Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (silversport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversport* »_gt2437 is the shiznit! Thanks for posting those mounting points. How hard is it just to remove the front clip? I've got a 2001 Sport & need to mount the ballast better. Plus, I might do some custom stuff to my ABD bumper & mount the foglights. Would be easier if the clip was off the car. Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thx







the front clips comes off easily, it's just time consuming. here's a how to clicky clicky Having the front will help a lot with what your are doing. good luck!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Sorry for bring this back up from dead...
I have acquired a set of OEM Bi-Xenon assemblies along with ballasts and D2S bulbs only for $480 from a local guy.
Now, I have two ways of doing the wiring.
First way would be to get OEM wiring harnesses and brackets and send them off to PG to be modified. This option would cost me around $500.
Another way is to make harnesses myself. All I would have to do is connect three wires going from ballast to the 10-pin plug in the headlight. Then, 3 wires for leveling motor (power, ground, control). For high-beam solenoid, I'll have to get e46 3-pin plug instead of the OEM 2-pin plug and wire them using the diagram found on hidplanet.com. Thing I'm concerned about is mounting and sealing of the ballasts. I would probably have to get e46 (same ballast) ballast covers to protect from water and mount them somewhere. If this option would be successful, then my total price of OEM Bi-Xenon conversion would only cost less than $600 which I understand is very good deal. If I'd go the easier way, it would cost me almost $1,000.


_Modified by r0nd3L at 6:19 PM 6-27-2006_


----------

